# Scratched Harwood... Oops



## PaintSlave (Jan 9, 2011)

So I was a [email protected] and moved this cabinet and scratched that hard wood.
Ths scratches are really light but unable to buff out with paint thinner..

Tips or tricks would be appreciated. If a pic would help ill try to get overthere this weekend and snap a couple. Just looking for things to try at this point. Fortunately my customer doesnt care at all. I just dont wanna leave it.

Thanks boys


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Bummer. Its not hard to do. I carry the sliders in my trailer for carpet and also for hardwood floors. Im not a floor guy, but maybe a little sanding and some Poly?


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

If it's a natural color poly on the floor, try rubbing a little poly just on the scratch(make sure the poly you use is the same sheen as the floor-gloss, satin etc) If that doesn't work try scuff sanding and putting new poly on just the boards that have scratches from beginning to end. It will usually blend in if it's not in a real conspicuous place.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Bummer. Its not hard to do. I carry the sliders in my trailer for carpet and also for hardwood floors.


 Exactly, we always have them as well. It's a small investment and they really help.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.westnc.com/woodmarkers.html

These markers are great, saved my butt many times. Not sure if they would work in your case but thought I would throw it out there. Sometimes I just use the clear blender marker on scratches and they improve.

depending how deep the scratches are though, the above mentioned may be the way to go with sanding and applying some poly.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I can vouch for the products in this kit. :yes:

http://www.shopwoodrepairproducts.com/deluxerepairtouch-upkitcherrymahoganycolorscheme-1.aspx


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Good one, will have to look into buying one of those kits.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Good one, will have to look into buying one of those kits.


Just the one product they call "Oz" is worth the price. Its a furniture polish that hides an amazing array of scratches. If you get the kit, I suspect that you will use _that_ the most out of anything.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Or get more specialized...

http://www.shopwoodrepairproducts.com/flooringinstallationtouch-upkit.aspx


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Paul. 

Where were you three weeks ago??

I carry all sorts of touch up materials for wallpaper seams and other "things". I was not happy using guasche on a hardwood floor when I had a minor "mishap"


PaintSlave,

It really depends on how "significant" your scratch was. Sometimes a little floor wax and buffing will make it disappear. Which sounds like what you have.

And sometimes a little nail polish will do the trick. And sometimes you need to fill, color, and seal with the right gloss. 

And then there are times when you need to check your liability policy.

(A house I recently worked on, the GC bought a new floor finishing for the highly picky HO for MINOR scratches. After that, no shoes were allowed in the house)


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

Get out the small fine artist brush. Mix some stains together to match, just like paint.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

(A house I recently worked on, the GC bought a new floor finishing for the highly picky HO for MINOR scratches. After that, no shoes were allowed in the house)

Not to get off topic, but the very last estimate I gave,I had to take my sneakers off just to look at the job. Can you imagine what a nightmare it would have been actually working there? No thanks.
Now back to destroying the floor.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

*sliders for hardwood*



Woodland said:


> Bummer. Its not hard to do. I carry the sliders in my trailer for carpet and also for hardwood floors. Im not a floor guy, but maybe a little sanding and some Poly?


sliders are the bomb! One thing I've learned about them though was from watching a handyman move a super heavy bookcase across a Brazilian cherry floor, and the scratches he left despite using the sliders, (for hardwood). There must have been something in the path of the sliders or something caught underneath. Ever since then, I always make sure to sweep/vacuum really well all around and also make sure nothing is stuck to the felt on the sliders.


----------



## StevenH (Sep 7, 2009)

Did you scratch just the film surface of polyurethane? Or did you scratch all the way to bare wood?


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

probably an old threat..looks like I missed it....

wanted to say that a company called Mohawk has fill sticks that would work great....a Ben Moore dealer may carry them or I know a place in Vista, ca, called Dura Paints that sells the sticks individually colors..from whites, tans, browns, reds, black...etc. very hard and waxy...but work great.

maybe you can buy online?

and maybe your don't need to put a finish on it...maybe you do..depends on the look.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

good, I see it is today's thread...

I meant to say Altura Paints in Vista ca. neighbor to Dura...literally just a few blocks away...

and I did go online to Mohawk fill sticks(google) they have distributors by zip code......they offer more than just fill sticks too>BTW

good luck.!


----------



## PaintSlave (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow a ton a replies ty fellas.

The scratch has not been fixed yet, HO isn't in a hurry and a family friend. She doesn't even rlly care about the scratch lol. I ve only been on my own for 2 years now, still have lots to learn.

K more details....

The scratch did penetrate the wax or poly(w/e the clear is) but did NOT get into the actual wood.

The floor is 20 years old so matching the poly is gonna be pretty hard.
She has some of the orginial stain but since it didnt make it to the wood, i dont see that being helpful. The biggest problem is the scratch kinda "Dries" out and collects dust.

I just want to make the scratch have a wet look like the rest of the floor. That's all thats really noticable.

It looks great when I wipe the area down with hardwood floor oil cleaner, but when it dries it looks pretty bad..

So im thinking when she waxes the floor again the scratch will improve greatly. Your thoughts?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

She waxes poly?

I thought wax was passé


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Wax will work as well as some wipe on poly to hide a scratch. If its into the wood, use a stain pen then wipe on poly. Mask off the boards affected and blend it lightly.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

how far into the floor is the scratch? If it's just an inch or 2 from it's place(and it's a friend) just have them move the furniture to cover it. If it's out, ask about a small area "accent" rug that you'll provide?


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

if you wet your finger and touch the scratch does it look better?

then go for a poly..

good thing for friends and rugs.


----------



## BigDogPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

I once finished a job and scratched the hardwood floor while pushing the couch back into place. Scratch went through the poly coating deep into the wood. That was a one room job. I ended up paying $700 to have the floor resurfaced by a professional. That sucked.


----------



## StevenH (Sep 7, 2009)

What you can you do is drop droplets of varnish on top of the scratch, but make sure to tape off the sides of the scratch.


----------

